

Sprint Nextel Bought for About $20 Billion by Japan's Softbank - Urgo
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443675404578057923410181426.html

======
Corrado
Seems the original link is behind a paywall. I found this link to be a little
better: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/sprint-
nex...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/sprint-nextel-
takeover-by-softbank-could-save-unlimited-data-plans-from-
extinction/2012/10/15/4b153d04-16e1-11e2-8792-cf5305eddf60_print.html)

